# Generic vs. brand name birth control pills



## Beauty Mark (Mar 10, 2008)

I think I know the answer, but I figured I'd ask here as well. 

My insurance barely covers brand name pills. My gynecologist insists upon only brand name pills (will prescribe non-brands but unwillingly), because she claims that generics are extremely time sensitive as to when you take them, ie. you have to take them *exactly* the same time every day and you cannot be off in time, even by a bit. She claims that brand name pills offer more flexibility.

From what I know about generic medicine, it should not make a difference, since the only differences between generic and brand are name, perhaps look, and inactive ingredients. Is she telling the truth about brand name birth control pills? I have my doubts, and I don't believe her, but I thought I'd ask here first.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Mar 10, 2008)

I work in the medical industry, and I'm pretty sure that is an untrue statement.  Did you know a lot of doctors will prescribe brand names because they have a relationship with the drug company?  Brand names are generally more expensive specifically because they have to recoup costs for the investigative research that goes into developing a drug.  Generic prescriptions are still held to the same high FDA standards as other prescription medicine, and I've never heard that timing is more important with generics.


----------



## yummy411 (Mar 10, 2008)

hmm interesting that you brought up this topic. i've been prescribed seasonale, but my insurance gave me jolessa. i took my gyn's starter pack of seasonale and felt terribly pregnant (all of the horrible symptoms). the next pack i was using jolessa (the generic) and i didn't feel the way i did while on seasonale. i followed up with the gyn later down the line and he gave me another pack of seasonale. while i'm not feeling terribly sick, i feel weird as if my breasts are getting larger and more sensitive and i feel bloated. i have no idea what the hell is really going on.

as far as my timing, i did notice when i was on jolessa (again the generic) i had to be sure to take it by the 3rd day or i was starting my period.   the seasonale (name brand) i haven't been keeping up at all.... hmmm no period but i'm going to keep taking them (as i remember!).  i hope whichever you are able to get or decide on, you are happy with the results!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_I work in the medical industry, and I'm pretty sure that is an untrue statement.  Did you know a lot of doctors will prescribe brand names because they have a relationship with the drug company?  Brand names are generally more expensive specifically because they have to recoup costs for the investigative research that goes into developing a drug.  Generic prescriptions are still held to the same high FDA standards as other prescription medicine, and I've never heard that timing is more important with generics._

 
I figured it must be some sort of drug company relationship, but it just annoys me that the doctor would lie about effectiveness. It seems almost like a violation of ethics to mislead a patient.


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 11, 2008)

I am a medical professional and in most all  of the hospitals were I have been employed, we use generic because they are equivocal and cost effective.  I myself take propranolol, a generic drug for the heart, and find it to be just as good as the brand Inderal. 
In the past, hospitals and doctors have purchased drugs from companies that have offered them vacations, golf course memberships, etc-not just pens and coffee cups. Today this represents a conflict of interest. Pens, keychains and mugs may be given, and samples of the drug which are given to patients who often could not afford the drug otherwise.  A doctor can and often writes that a generic drug can be substituted-and unless the MD or NP or DO or PA writes "brand specific" a generic similacrum can be substituted-as most insurance companies often insist upon this.
Generic birth control pills are an excellent and more affordable option.


----------



## user79 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thats basically a load of crap, you should look for a new doctor.


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 11, 2008)

I use generic Nordette... and it's no different than the brand name Nordette I was on.  My doctor wrote it for Nordette, but Walgreens automatically filled it as the generic, since my insurance I had would only cover generic.  Fine by me, means it's just that much cheaper every month!

Also, I am VERY irratic with what time I take my pill every day, ex one day it's 10am next day it's 2pm, next day 12pm, next day 4pm... and I have yet to get pregnant... and I've been on Nordette/it's generic for about 5.5 years now.  As long as you are missing days and days, or going too crazy with the schedule, the chemicals don't give a crap when they go in your body.  And the chemicals/hormones are going to be the same in the brand name and generic.

Sounds like me your doctor might have a little kick back from the drug company...


----------



## chameleonmary (Mar 11, 2008)

From my past experience working in a pharmacy, by law a generic must work within the same time frame as the expensive counterparts (from memory, within an hour). The only difference might be the base of the pill (eg. the coating, colour). The active ingredient, the one which does the job, is exactly the same.

You will find most generics are made in the same factories as other brands. Further, doctors get lovely perks when they push prescriptions of brand names, even pharmacists would get benefits if they stopped pushing generic sales.


----------



## TUPRNUT (Mar 11, 2008)

I'd recommend speaking with your pharmacist about this.  I've found they're always a great resource and almost always ready and willing to spend time to give advice and explain your medications.  

If anything, maybe it's time to look for a new physician.


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 13, 2008)

Birth control pills and hormones really should be taken at the same time everyday-give or take a half hour. (Your body has similar peaks and ebbs!) You don't get any more leeway with a "brand name" vs generic.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 13, 2008)

Generic Xanax doesn't work as good as the Name brand.  This is the only experience i've had with generic vs. non generic drugs being less effective.


----------



## Willa (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't think its true...

I've been on Diane 35 for years and 2 months ago I changed for the generic brand of it and I don't see any change, except a bump here and there sometimes... 

But you should ask a pharmacist (other than the one who works with your dr) to have a neutral opinion.


----------



## chameleonmary (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I don't think its true...

I've been on Diane 35 for years and 2 months ago I changed for the generic brand of it and I don't see any change, except a bump here and there sometimes... 

But you should ask a pharmacist (other than the one who works with your dr) to have a neutral opinion._

 
I too have been on Diane 35 and the 2 generics, Estelle 35 and Brenda 35 and have found no difference in my skin, moods, general wellbeing etc.

We were taught that a lot of the time people felt that the generic would not work as well as the original brand simply due to the 'placebo effect' of the medication. Studies have also found that people who start off on the generic feel odd when they tried the more expensive counterparts! Weird aye!!!


----------



## kimmae17 (Apr 4, 2008)

i asked my gyno about this,  since generic is soooo much cheaper for me ($15 for 3 months as opposed to $75 for 3 months for non generic)  
I am on estrostep by the way
she stated that the generic versions of the birth control pill can have levels of hormones up to 20% different than the brand name!   and still be considered the generic version of that brand name!  
i think i am going to dish out the money.  I have switched pills a few times due to bad side effects and i am finally happy with estrostep,  i dont think i want to take any chances with the generic


----------



## claudia211 (Mar 14, 2011)

Unfortunately, I've come to realize that the diff is huge--almost like not being on the pill at all. After a year on Diane 35, I decided to try Sucee, the generic, without giving it too much thought. Within two weeks on the generic, I noticed that not only had my sex drive returned (a plus, if that had been the only side effect), but so had my acne, hair loss (though not as bad as before), and the unwelcome facial hair I had managed to stop while on Diane35. It is simply not as strong. I'll be returning to the name brand asap.


----------



## kanne (Mar 14, 2011)

Lots of misinformation in this thread. The pill MUST be taken around the same time each day, unless you plan on getting pregnant. Generic medications are the EXACT BIOEQUIVALENT of the trade name medication. Look at the ingredients and dose of the drug, they are exactly the same. Being a "generic" brand does not mean they are weaker than the trade name brand. They are cheaper because they do no need to recuperate the the research costs of discovering the drug originally. More often than not, the generic is made in the same factory as the original brand and repackaged so that the company that discovered the medication maintains market share of the drug. Doctors often seem to have the idea that generic's are bad, I don't know where it comes from, but it seems to only be the older ones that preach it. Find a new doctor.


----------



## sharonbaker (Aug 7, 2011)

Generic pills are the best alternative of branded drugs. It is equally effective same as branded drugs. But there is a huge difference between its price. Generic version of branded drugs comes in cheapest price.


----------

